
Facebook Launches a Craigslist Competitor, Again - antouank
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-03/facebook-launches-a-craigslist-competitor-again
======
ForHackernews
Haha, good luck. Everyone who's ever tried to beat Craigslist at its own game
has failed. Craigslist is an great example of worse-is-better: It does one
thing, extremely cheaply, and it works well enough.

